# GT Ruckus DJ 2.0



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

Are these available currently, and what is the price? I haven't found much on this bike other than what is listed on GT's website.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well for anyone else interested it should be available in April and cost $900 according to my LBS. I am gonna order mine next week.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

.........................


----------



## bwronski (Jan 31, 2011)

coolstorybro


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah awesome stuff


----------



## rshiflet (Feb 6, 2011)

That's an awesome joke....do you do podcasts too?


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

"coolstorybro:



sounds like a og member


----------



## bwronski (Jan 31, 2011)

Which I am not. I hardly ever jump anyways. Just seemed like the right time to use it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This sure turned out to be a pointless thread..no offense OP.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

if the 1.0 version is ever comes out, I will tap that all night long


----------



## caion (Feb 14, 2011)

*dj*

great dj!

___________________________
http://adesivou.com/adesivo-dj


----------

